# WC Tropheus ilangi



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Today is one of most exciting day since I have tropheus. I manage to get 19 WC Tropheus ilangi. Here are the firts pictures (taken without flash)...























































And one video made just 3 hours after they enter the aquarium:






Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## ejammer (Sep 26, 2005)

Great looking fish =D> =D>

Happy holidays!


----------



## kiriyama (Oct 20, 2010)

WOW, nice colours on them, cheers for posting the video, looks awesome...
Can't wait to set up a Tropheus tank, lovely :thumb: :fish: :dancing:


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Here are some pics made today with the flash on:
































































Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Just arrived from Christmass celebrations and I must say that I was curious to see the fishes! They are fabulous with the colors a lot stronger.

The males already establish their spaces and the signs can be seen on their sides:










The dominant male is a big fish with more than 13 cm.














































Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## dwhit0725 (Feb 29, 2008)

Very nice pics! What kind of camera did you use?

D


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

My camera is a Canon EOS 1000D.
Here is a video made a couple of minuts ago:






Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Diogo,
Those are some gorgeous fish. Glad you're happy with them!


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Gorgeous fish!

Just wondering what the little white patches on the left side of the dominant male are?


----------



## ejammer (Sep 26, 2005)

Scales being knocked out of place due to fighting. As stated, he must be establishing his zone!


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

ejammer said:


> Scales being knocked out of place due to fighting. As stated, he must be establishing his zone!


Yeap thatÃ‚Â´s it! Now they already know theur own space and the tranquility is back.


----------



## stav (Nov 4, 2005)

Beautiful Trophs :thumb: now get them breeding like the Simos lol :-?


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

stav said:


> Beautiful Trophs :thumb: now get them breeding like the Simos lol :-?


Ok...! Just wait and see! 

Meanwhile here are sme more photos made without flash, this time with the 50 mm lens.
































































Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## kiriyama (Oct 20, 2010)

Your photos and videos are amazing, thank you for posting, :thumb: 
I love the colours on these fish, very active tank, lovely, :fish: 
Can I ask, what size of tank are they in ?


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,



kiriyama said:


> Can I ask, what size of tank are they in ?


The aquarium is 175x60x50 cm (500 liters).
And in less than a month the fish are eating from my hand:






Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Here are some new photos. 
The dominante male and female:










Male #2:










Male #3:










Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2011)

:thumb: Beautiful fish and tank. What are those plants in the tank? Are they Amazon Swords?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Where did you get them from and what price did you pay?
Kind of green with envy. :wink: 
All the best James


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

The plants are valisneria gigantea and the fish came from Verduijn and cost 60 euros each!

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Today I have great news! The ilangis one month and ten days after made their first spaw!




























Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Today another...




























And 12 of the 14 ilangis:










Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

The first ilangis are born! They are 11 and here are 2 photos:



















And one video made after the water change when they get their best colors:






Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## PCircle85 (Jan 4, 2004)

Holy ****! Absolutely spectacular!


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

The little ones are growing fast!










Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Since yesterday I have more 7 ilangi ****. Today I put them with their older brothers (they are now 18 daus old). Check out the diference in size...





[/youtube]

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Here are the small ones already gaining some color:





































And one vÃƒÂ­deo:






And the parents always well:



















Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## kramer30 (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice pics and tank !

Benny


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Just strip another female and have more 6 little guys. 
Meanwhile yesterday I had another spawn:










The male:










And today another one that I manage to catch:
























Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

Great photos!!! opcorn:


----------



## cobalt (Mar 16, 2006)

Wow, beautiful group! I'm so jealous


----------

